# Thermoelemente vs. PT100



## Flo (10 März 2008)

Servus zusammen,

Da ich eher aus der Ecke Förder-/Verpackungstechnik komme, würde ich die Profis der Verfahrentechnik mal bitten mir was zu erklären:
Ich weiss so ungefähr wie ein Thermoelement arbeitet (2 Metalle die bei Temp.änderung eine Spannung erzeugen) und wie ein PT100 arbeitet.
Auch weiss ich das ein Thermoelement höhere Temp.bereiche abdecken kann als ein PT (zumindest in Betracht auf Standard Geräte). Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied der beiden "Sensoren", abgesehen von der Werteerfassung und dem Arbeitsprinzip? Wann nimmt man ein Thermoelement her, wann einen PT100 Fühler um was zu erfassen (Unterscheidet man da zwischen Flüssig und Gasförmig)?

Edit: Falls falsche Abteilung, bitte verschieben!


----------



## M_o_t (11 März 2008)

Hallo,

bei uns spricht zu Gunsten des Thermoelements die Bauform. PT100 bekommen wir nicht so klein wie gewünscht. Allerdings Nachteil der Thermoelement spezielle Leitung notwendig und angeblich unterliegen dies einer Alterung. 

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Hoyt (11 März 2008)

Hallo

[FONT=trebuchet ms, arial, helvetica]Widerstandsthermometer zeichnen sich dadurch aus, daß man in einem Temperaturbereich von -220 bis +850°C sehr hohe Meßgenauigkeiten bis 0,001K erzielen kann.


Gefunden auf Webseite
http://www.temperatursensoren.com/Grunds.htm

Gruss Hoyt

[/FONT]


----------



## Oberchefe (12 März 2008)

Mir wurde mal erklärt daß PT100 langsamer reagieren würden als Thermoelemente. Nachteil der Thermoelemente ist ganz klar daß man die verpolen kann, besonders beim Einsatz von Schleifringelementen ist sowas schnell passiert. Dann heizen wir und heizen.....


----------



## Werner54 (13 März 2008)

*Sind Pt100 sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

es kommt darauf an..

Im Stahlwerk macht ein Thermoelement bei 1150 °C wohl mehr Sinn, in der Molkerei kann das Pt100 bei 74,00 °C seine Stärken voll ausreizen!


----------



## Instdb (16 März 2008)

http://jumo.de/web/Jumo_de.nsf/(Allcontents)/001Deutschland_002Support_030Literatur_040ElektrischeTemperaturmessung(FAS146)?OpenDocument

gruß


----------



## Flinn (17 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe immer gedacht, dass Thermoelemente (bei korrekt ausgelegter Kompensation!) eine wesentlich höhere Genauigkeit besitzen. Meine da auch den Bereich um die 0..100°C.

Gruß
Flinn


----------

